# Coyote Mount photos



## KnightMare (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone got any coyote mount photos they can share?  I just got my first one this weekend and haven't decided how I want her mounted.  I know I want a full body mount and I'm leaning toward the sitting and howling mount due to where I want to place her in the house but haven't made up my mind.  She's resting in the freezer right now.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2008)

KnightMare said:


> Anyone got any coyote mount photos they can share?  I just got my first one this weekend and haven't decided how I want her mounted.  I know I want a full body mount and I'm leaning toward the sitting and howling mount due to where I want to place her in the house but haven't made up my mind.  She's resting in the freezer right now.



Have you checked on the price?? I killed a big female a few weeks back and I just couldn't see paying almost $600 for the mount.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 1, 2008)

Pretty cool black coyote:

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.16.html

and a unique one:

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.2.2.html

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.3.19.html

*not advertisin just showin


----------



## Perkins (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats cool JB...good pics.


----------



## It's Me (Jan 1, 2008)

KnightMare said:


> Anyone got any coyote mount photos they can share?  I just got my first one this weekend and haven't decided how I want her mounted.  I know I want a full body mount and I'm leaning toward the sitting and howling mount due to where I want to place her in the house but haven't made up my mind.  She's resting in the freezer right now.



Here ya go.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=52580

Dennis.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 1, 2008)

well two more if you want yours to look natural and not fake.....

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_1.5.7.html


http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_1.5.8.html

(not an advertisement)


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 1, 2008)

It's Me,

How'd ya get that yote to pick up the right leg in one picture and the left leg in the other picture?


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 1, 2008)

it seems to me that its two different ones but i could be wrong


----------



## It's Me (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the pics got flipped when I posted it. It is the same yote.

Dennis.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2008)

KnightMare said:


> Anyone got any coyote mount photos they can share?  I just got my first one this weekend and haven't decided how I want her mounted.  I know I want a full body mount and I'm leaning toward the sitting and howling mount due to where I want to place her in the house but haven't made up my mind.  She's resting in the freezer right now.



send Woody a pm and see what he can do for you


----------



## pfharris1965 (Jan 2, 2008)

*...*

full body mounts are expensive and they take up a lot of room but they do look great...

as a less expensive alternative, I went with a pedestal mount for my coyote...it turned out pretty good...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2008)

another pedestal from woody







and a nasty looking one although out of focus


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are some beauts!
Sue


----------



## KnightMare (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys
I'll post it when I get it back


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am having one done at Blue Ridge Taxidermy. The guys at woodys said they dont have time to do a coyote.  Quoted price around 400$ for full body.


----------



## dwight.ward (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres one I killed back in 99.


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jan 6, 2008)

A homespun "euro-style" mount....

not sure if I like the plaque, was going for the old weathered look to "play off" the bling of the gold. Might tinker with it a little more, but it gives you a lower cost alternative.


----------



## deedly (Jan 7, 2008)

Heres one of mine,


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 8, 2008)

Two things you could do that keeps the cost down...get a cased, tanned hide that you can tack up on the wall....or something like this for about 125 to 150...depending on how well you know the taxidermist and what he charges for a freeze dried critter to put in his mouth.


----------



## Killer41 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Fortner has done some beautiful mounts for a few of my buddies, and for a decent price.  I have seen about 7-8 mounts of various animals he has done, and highly recommend him.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 8, 2008)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Two things you could do that keeps the cost down...get a cased, tanned hide that you can tack up on the wall....or something like this for about 125 to 150...depending on how well you know the taxidermist and what he charges for a freeze dried critter to put in his mouth.



the freeze dried rabbit alone has to be at least that much... dont know a single taxidermist that has quality work that would only charge $150.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2008)

siberian1 said:


> I am having one done at Blue Ridge Taxidermy. The guys at woodys said they dont have time to do a coyote.  Quoted price around 400$ for full body.



thanks for the heads up.  I know when I stopped by last week he had around 500 racks hanging  gotta love specializing in something


----------



## Lloyd72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Best on i ever seen was one that had a turkey flying and about 4 inches below his feet was a yote jumping up it was awesome dont even want to know what it cost though


----------

